# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Single Strand Star Knot Tutorial

## asemery

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
This single strand sar knot is based on the instructions in the "Harrison Book of Knots".  I corrrected one misleading drawing and now show how to finish the knot.
 The star knot is a series of cow hitches tied first around a starting rod and then around previously tied cow hitches.  Each cow hitch forms one point to the star
Step 1  Tie cowhitch around starting rod (dowel, pencil, etc.) leaving 4" tail on right.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 2  Make small loop and bring *W*orking  *E*nd Over 1 strand, Under 1, Across, up Under 1, Over 1,  Under 1 and through the small loop.  This completes the second cow hitch.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 3  Bring tail over to  left.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 4   Make small loop and bring the *WE* up through small loop of previous cow hitch.  Tie third cow hitch just as you did in step 2 this time you will be going around 2 strands
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 5  repeat Step 4 - this completes the 4th cow hitch.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 6  Closing the knot adds 2 cow hitches (points) to the knot - make at as large as you want.
Bring *WE* from left top right adjacent to starting rod and up through last small loop.  Remove rod.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Tie fifth cow hitch exactly as before.  When you do the last 2 Under 2 sequence go under the small loop as well.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bring *WE* parallel to adjacent strand fron meft to right through 2 loops.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Continue adjacent up through small loop.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Over 2, Under 2 and across through 2 loops.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Continue up Under 2, Over 2 and under 3 (the 2 stands of the cow hitch and the small loop).
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bring tail through the jnot adjacebnt to the *WE* 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Tighten knot.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is a star knot I made to frame a small photograph
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Too cool. Very nice job. Had to give you some more rep for that.

----------


## crashdive123

Excellent as always.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Too cool! I'm going to use this on my tomahawk!
About how much cordage will it take to make one of these that is about 1.5" ID? I'll be using buckskin or leather thongs to make it.

----------


## asemery

> Too cool! I'm going to use this on my tomahawk!
> About how much cordage will it take to make one of these that is about 1.5" ID? I'll be using buckskin or leather thongs to make it.


It is impossible to say from here.  It would depend on the size of the thong (width, tickness).  I suggest that you find the length needed to make a 2"long test strip and go from there.  By the way go long.  It is *altways* better to have cord left over than almost finish a project and not have enough (I speak from experience).

----------


## asemery

Here is the tutorial as it appeared in the now defunct KHWW website.  It is taken from the "Harrison Book of Knots".  I corrected one misleading drawing and show how to finish the knot.  I had to convert a pdf document to jpeg.   Please excuse the split images.   

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

